# Hydraulic oil for Massey 50E loader



## Fusco (Apr 26, 2021)

This machine was built around 1080 and all of the data in the manual lists older spec numbers, so I am looking for some help in selecting 15 Gals of oil to do a complete change. Thanks a big SCOOP !
Alpinebob


----------



## Fusco (Apr 26, 2021)

My goof built in 1980 !!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Fusco,
The MF 50E was made 1992-1994. 68HP. That's a relatively new tractor compared to what most of us on the forum have! See the attached tractordata sheet on this tractor below:
TractorData.com Massey Ferguson 50E industrial tractor information

Most of us use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) in all reservoirs, with exception of the engine. Transmission, differential, hydraulic reservoirs, power steering. You can find UTF at Tractor Supply Stores, auto parts stores, Walmart. Before you buy, read the label to make sure that it meets or exceeds MF specified fluid specs. I personally use the Travelers brand of UTF from my local Tractor Supply store.


----------



## Fusco (Apr 26, 2021)

OK! Goo d I have a Tractor supply only about 20 miles from my place. 
I had no idea of the "birthday" of my tractor, I bought it about 12 years ago from a rancher in Ramona Ca who had it for a short time and did not use it much at all. I am going to change the hydraulic oil/filters in both the loader and the transmission systems and do a few other maintenance chores. Thank you and all for the helpful information!!! Alpinebob


----------

